# Minn Kota Remote Troubleshooting



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

What you really need is the on-line manual for that controller and TM... Failing that here's your first maneuver... Remove the batteries from your handheld controller... Wait a minute or so then re-install them (never, repeat never, reverse them since this could destroy your unit.... This should clear any commands still in place. I checked the controller for my fairly new Terrova and found that it's more advanced than what you have so the way I turn my remote on is probably different than yours... Mine has a button all the way to the right with a check mark on it. I press it once and the remote is turned on with a warning screen, press it a second time and it's ready for business....

I'd really recommend that you not try to puzzle out your remote without the instructions since that's how you locked it in the first place... Go to minnkota.com and find all the info you need to get up and running. By the way the absent gps (that the previous owner took with him) has no bearing at all on how your remote - or the TM itself runs. By the way like most, when I got my new troller, about six months ago I couldn't resist trying it out - without reading the directions... Big mistake - and that's how I learned that you could clear the remote by removing the batteries (just another of those "ask me how I know" moments). Entirely too many of those for this operator over the years... 

As my Dad told me more than fifty years ago... "If all else fails... Read the directions"...


----------



## CaptDanS (Oct 26, 2017)

Get the SN and call Minn Kota support.


----------



## K3anderson (Jan 23, 2013)

I would replace the battery first. In fact, keep two on hand at all times. I have a dozen during tarpon JIC


----------



## VANMflyfishing (Nov 11, 2019)

I replaced the battery and had a tripped fuse on the motor. Good to go now!


----------

